# Hello all, just joined! Glad site is online and so far quite useful!



## stewheeler (Dec 12, 2018)

Got a Classic Camper and take out when can, so extra bits of info about stay spots and nice spots appreciated. Nearly Christmas soon so I am guessing silver screen matinee's a plenty. Happy xmas forum!


----------



## Robmac (Dec 12, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 12, 2018)

Welcome ...

Make sure you have a browse of our wild camping locations using the online POI Map link.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Dec 12, 2018)

Hi, welcome aboard


----------



## stewheeler (Dec 12, 2018)

*POI Map is cool!*

Thanks for advice, I have had a look impressed at it so far. I have got SWB and have tried squeezing it in all sorts of places over the years. As this forum is titled Wild Camping how Wild does it go? I used to knockabout in Vans late eighties and sort of early off grid cowboy. Excuse the pun, so anyhow now in an old bird of a Diesel simple variety. It is not really much bigger than an estate car though only two wheel drive, and I have to go easy a bit just with age mainly I think hard standing is great and mud, maybe or think about it these days. Retro style ,yet future roads unfortunately. Lol.


----------



## Nabsim (Dec 12, 2018)

Hi Stew and welcome to the forum


----------



## Silver sprinter (Dec 12, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy :welcome::camper::wave:


----------



## stewheeler (Dec 12, 2018)

*Nice to meet y'all.*

Good to see some like minded individuals and roadaholics! Will be interesting to have our own little Mapiverse as we are a small yet free little bunch for todays standards! Hopefully in for wheely good time.:rabbit:


----------



## yorkslass (Dec 12, 2018)

Hi, :welcome::wave::wave:

As a full member here you can claim free membership of our sister site, Motorhomer,
If you like meet ups, they will be listed on there.


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 13, 2018)

Hi and welcome along, any pics of the van?


----------



## stewheeler (Dec 13, 2018)

*Yes here!*

It does not always have the trailer as that was for extras and some work stuff on longer journeys. Both are old-ish now and the trailer even older. It weighs very little and does not add much to MPG being unbraked trailer etc. If you are ok with very tiny living the Van itself is adequate, regular Vacuuming also goes along way to keeping it comfortable. This is Europe as it happens!


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 13, 2018)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## The laird (Dec 13, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## peter palance (Dec 13, 2018)

*if*



yorkslass said:


> Hi, :welcome::wave::wave:
> 
> As a full member here you can claim free membership of our sister site, Motorhomer,
> If you like meet ups, they will be listed on there.



if you have not, do it now, and best of luck,pj


----------



## stewheeler (Dec 13, 2018)

*Thanks for the warm welcome from you all!*

A little treat a look at a delightful air freshner that got superseded by a good bit of fresh air...


----------

